# Low Cost Car Insurer in Montreal



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi 
I'm looking for car insurance company that has competitive price. Any suggestion? I'm in Montreal.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I would suggest the Kanetix website for prices from different insurance companies.


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi

I got low rate quote from an insurer but I don't really understand about the coverage. Can you explain?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It looks like a simple auto policy, that has liability insurance only.

Liability insurance covers damage or costs to other vehicles or persons as a result of an accident. The policy is capped at 1 Million dollars.

There is no collision coverage, which is normal for a 10 year old car that wouldn't have any replacement value. You don't need it.

It looks like a suitable policy for the car that you own.

Basically.

If you get in an accident that is your fault, your insurance won't cover damage to your car.

If you get in an accident that is your fault, your insurance will pay to fix the other person's car.


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

With this policy, I'm right, do they pay to fix my car?


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

That policy is liability only. Doesn't cover you for any accident or theft. It simply gives you the right to drive.

You'll want some form of coverage. Fire theft vandalism coverage (or what is known as 1-way insurance) covers you for the three items mentioned and also for collision if you are not at fault. Hit and run is not covered. Collision coverage (2-way insurance) is where you are fully insured. You're covered for collision, at-fault or not. If the car is less than 5 years old, you can opt for new car replacement which adds an extra premium but will replace your car for a new one of the year should yours be a total loss. If the car is leased or financed, you will be forced to take full collision coverage.

In Montreal area, SSQ, TD and La Personnel offer good rates. From my experience, these worked best for me but each profile is different so you'll need to shop around.


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

If you`re still in the market, give any insurance broker a call. they were able to find me half the price with the same conditions (Aviva).


----------



## Joewho (Nov 18, 2015)

i got good rates with a local company, Pro Mutuel deux montaignes


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Aviva: I was with them one year until they decided to jack up the price the following year. Same experience with RCA and Pro-Mutual. My impression of companies brokers deal with is that they offer great rates to new clients only, then are just a good (or bad) as the next. My experience with a broker was that I needed to call him year after year to change company all the time in order to get the best rates. Sometimes mixing companies for multiple products. I lost faith in my broker and the companies he caters to so I took matters in my own hands again. For my family situation, SSQ offered the best coverage and premium and as an added bonus, locked-in my rate for 2 years.


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm with SSQ. I pay around $220 a year which the best rate I can find. If you can find better rate, don't forget to share.


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I suggest a broker. they seem to always find me the lowest prices. I`m currently with Intact insurance.


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

You got lower than mine?


----------

